

A Google Interview Question - wen

I recently interviewed with Google for a product manager position. I wasn’t really looking since I have been actively working on my startup.  But since the Google recruiter found me on LinkedIn and reached out to me, I went ahead and gave the whole interview process a shot.  Overall, the process was professional and well organized.  I thought I answered most of the questions well except for this one:<p>For any given day, calculate the total number of miles traveled by all the passengers using the subway.<p>Just want to share this!
======
vijaymv_in
Here is how I would have approached. The average commute time is 40 mins for
New Yorker. The population is 12 millions and during a work day it goes up to
20 million.

So I assumer 20 Ml . Out of the 40 mins assume 20 mins spend on 15 mins- 20
mins spend on path, LIRR, NJ Transit etc.. so this gives around 20 - 25 mins
of average commute in subway.

Assuming arounds 40 percentage uses subway

8 million * 5 - 7 miles= 40 - 50 million miles..

------
dukecitypal
Approximate population of NYC = 20 million Assuming 40% of population rides
subway everyday no. of passengers = 8 million Avg miles ridden by each
passenger let's say is 10. Total miles ridden = 80 million miles.

Way too many assumptions. Are they sensible? I don't know.

------
ashbrahma
Any chance you can share your contact information so I can ask you some
questions about the process?

------
summereyes
select sum(distance_between_subway_stops(entered,exited) from subway_info
where date=any_given_day;

